# Vogelzang Slimline Pellet Stove Troubleshooting help



## MariaNeedsHelp! (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
     I recently purchased a pellet stove from Tractor Supply. We read the manual and installed the stove per the specifications listed. Once we tried to run the stove, it started spitting out an E2 error. So we looked at the fuses and made sure everything was capped off appropriately. Nothing has worked. We've called Vogelzang multiple times and they keep giving us the run around. Has anyone had experience fixing this error? 
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 15, 2014)

Do you have the manual ?  If not, download it.

http://vogelzang.com.previewdns.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/VG5770.pdf

Unplug the stove from the mains supply before you put you hands inside the stoves workings, electric can hurt and even kill you !

Next, under trouble shooting section for E2 error, check everything that's listed. Also check all the wire connections, follow the wiring diagram that's also in the manual. I had this error on my stove and it turned out to be a bad connection to one of the snap discs (temp switch). Your stove shares the same internal parts that my Ashley 5660 has and works the same.


----------



## Twstdfeatrs (Jan 7, 2017)

I had the same problem ..In my case the E2 error code kept coming up even though everything had been vacuumed free of ash ...I thought ...both sides have a big side panel that opens up near the bottom on both sides is a small metal cover held in place with 2 screws(I have included pictures as reference) pull those 2 screws and carefully remove the plate be CAREFUL not to damage the gasket ..once opened get a small long tube(I used 1"pex) and attach to your vacuum use a flashlight to see in there ...clean all the soot out on both sides ..put your plates back on ...check your chimney to make sure there's no soot buildup in there either ..then clean the burn pot area and especially under the pot ...should be good to go after that ..if not I can't help..I realize also I'm responding to a 3 year old post but maybe this will help someone else..good luck


----------

